# chopped it



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Chopped the top on my RZR 4 1/2" this week. I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Kewl...... don't bump your head.:34:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks real nice. i'd like mine lower like that too if i had one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh yeah....looks Nice...now its time to Whoop & Ride! :hititjackblackanim:


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks. No worry"s with bumpin the head I'm on the shorter side.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

looks good bro!


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

snorkel it now:greddy2:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet!!! goodluck Bud...keep her on the upright side!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: sweet!!


----------

